
How to Motivate Employees? Don’t - andrenth
https://knowyourteam.com/blog/2019/09/06/how-to-motivate-employees-dont-do-this-instead/
======
bernierocks
To motivate me: No death marches, don't keep changing the task I'm working on
and expect the completion date to stay the same, and respect my personal time
after regular business hours.

